# Mail: Supprimer les suggestions d'adresses (question piège)



## obilbok (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

la question est un peu plus compliquée que ne le laisse entendre son intitulé.
Je sais que, pour empêcher Mail de compléter les adresses lorsqu'on remplit le champ "destinataire", il suffit d'aller dans "Préférences".

MAIS... comment faire pour supprimer *une* adresse en particulier?

En effet, pour ses suggestions, Mail cherche aussi bien dans le *carnet d'adresses *(super, rien à dire) que dans *la liste des destinataires des messages précédents*.
Et là, c'est moins pertinent. Par exemple (ce n'est qu'un exemple), si je tape le nom de ma soeur, qui change d'adresse comme de chemise, je vais avoir trois adresses différentes qui vont s'afficher, car je lui ai déjà envoyé des messages à ces trois adresses. Mais je n'ai aucun moyen de savoir quelle est la bonne, celle qu'elle utilise actuellement. Aucun moyen, sauf d'aller voir dans mon carnet d'adresses, ce qui est particulièrement pénible quand on utilise un outil qui est censé faire gagner du temps.

Alors... y a-t-il une solution?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour 
et ou est le probleme  Mac?
ca n'a rien à voir avec Mail ou mac mais tout à voir avec...ta soeur !

Si elle change d'adresse comme de chemise  c'est une affaire de relation entre elle et toi et pas du tout de technique mac

( mac ne fait pas encore armoire à linge)


----------



## obilbok (23 Novembre 2008)

Oui, bon, d'accord, mais ma soeur n'est pas la seule. Mon problème est plus général: comment ne garder en mémoire QUE l'adresse électronique du carnet d'adresses, et pas toutes les adresses de destinataires obsolètes (soit qu'elles aient changé, soit que je n'aie plus de contact avec tel ou tel destinataire destinataire, soit qu'un jour j'aie répondu "à tous" alors que la moitié des destinataires m'étaient inconnus et que je ne leur écrirait plus jamais...). C'est un problème qui concerne n'importe quel utilisateur de Mail, qu'il ait une soeur versatile ou pas .


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2008)

tu effaces les adresses perimées dans destinataires précédents

et tu mets à jour les adresses  dans  carnet d'adresse
-
je ne vois toujours pas où et le problème


----------



## obilbok (23 Novembre 2008)

Aaah... Tu sais donc comment effacer les adresses de destinataires périmées? Tu serais alors mon sauveur.
Comment on fait?
Y a-t-il un menu "destinataires précedents" quelque part? Parce que c'est exactement ça que je cherche, en fait.
(et évidemment, mon carnet d'adresses est à jour, sinon ça n'aurait pas de sens)


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2008)

obilbok a dit:


> Aaah... Tu sais donc comment effacer les adresses de destinataires périmées? Tu serais alors mon sauveur.
> Comment on fait?



comment on fait ?
ben on lit les manuels des outils dont on se sert 

ici l'aide Mail

tu ouvres ta fenetre de destinataires precedents ( via le menu  Mail fenetre , dingue dingue dingue)
et tu nettoyes


----------



## obilbok (23 Novembre 2008)

Merci.
Et pour info: j'ai ratissé l'aide de Mail en long en large et en travers avant d'envoyer ce message.
Il arrive parfois qu'on ne trouve pas ce qu'on cherche parce que la question est mal formulée par rapport aux exigences de la machine, qui n'est qu'une machine. Du coup, on fait appel à des êtres humains... Qui ont parfois tendance à se montrer un tout petit peu cinglants...
Cependant, merci quand même.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2008)

aide Mail 
taper destinataires precedents 
*premier* résultat


> Correction d'adresses électroniques
> Vous pouvez ajouter les adresses que vous utilisez fréquemment à votre Carnet d'adresses, ou supprimer des adresses de la liste des Précédents destinataires si vous n'avez pas l'intention de les réutiliser.


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Novembre 2008)

obilbok a dit:


> Merci.
> Du coup, on fait appel à des êtres humains... Qui ont parfois tendance à se montrer un tout petit peu cinglants...
> Cependant, merci quand même.



:affraid:C'est normal !!! Pascalformac, c'est un cas clinique !!!:hosto:


----------



## richardsion (3 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, 
quelqu'un a-t-il la solution de ces *suggestions d'adresses mails erronées mais sur Calendar-Calendrier* : j'ai en effet une adresse parasite qui apparaît toujours pour inviter à un évènement :
-la fiche contact est OK, je l'ai même supprimée et refaite
-l'adresse erronée a été supprimée des destinataires précédents dans Mail
-la recherche spotlight la retrouvait dans un dossier de métadata sous forme vCard, je l'ai aussi poubellisée
-j'ai quitté Calendar, redémarré le Mac …
Le problème est toujours vivant : une idée ? Qui sait où sont stockées ces données ?
Merci
Richard
MacBook Pro et iMac 27 El Capitan


----------

